# iptables im kernel

## razorbuzz

moin,

habe schon den suchen button geqäult und anscheinden bin ich nicht alleine mit diesem problem:

ich habe meine kernle mit iptables unterstützung fest kompliliert siehe

bash-2.05a# cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep FILTER

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

bash-2.05a#

und nach dem compilieren auch die bash-2.05a# iptables -L

modprobe: Can't locate module ip_tables

iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

cp /usr/src/linux/System.map /boot kopiert

trotzdem kommt immer folgendes:

bash-2.05a# iptables -L

modprobe: Can't locate module ip_tables

iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Wie kommt ER darauf das es als modul drin ist ?

und wenn ich es als modul integriere, wie heisst es dann ?

und muss es dann in modules.autoload rein ?

danke schon mal.

----------

## ela

Hallo!

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe meine kernle mit iptables unterstützung fest kompliliert

 

Hast Du den Kernel denn auch nach /boot/bzImage kopiert? Und nicht vergesen, /boot vorher zu mounten? Und dann auch den neuen Kernel gebootet?

 *Quote:*   

> Wie kommt ER darauf das es als modul drin ist ?

 

Vermutlich, da es im geladenen Kernel nicht enthalten ist.

Nur "meine 2 ct."...

Bye, Ela.

----------

## razorbuzz

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe meine kernle mit iptables unterstützung fest kompliliert

  *Quote:*   

> Hast Du den Kernel denn auch nach /boot/bzImage kopiert? Und nicht vergesen, /boot vorher zu mounten? Und dann auch den neuen Kernel gebootet?

 

so configurie ich den kernel  :Wink: 

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make dep && clean bzImage modules modules_install

mv /boot/bzImage /bzImage.orig1

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

da kann ich beim besten willen keinen felher entdecken..

somst noch ne idee ?

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Habe leider das selbe Problem, obwohl ich iptables im Kernel

integriert habe. Hoffentlich weiß einer Rat.   :Sad: 

----------

## ela

Hi!

 *Quote:*   

> so configurie ich den kernel 
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> make menuconfig
> ...

 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie Dein System-Layout genau aussieht, aber bei einem streng nach CD-HOWTO aufgebauten Gentoo-System wäre:

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

mount /boot

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.orig1

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

richtiger. Sonst wird nämlich Dein schöner neuer Kernel in das Verzeichnis /boot auf Deiner /-Partition kopiert, und nicht auf die /boot-Partition. 

Merke: In einem Standard-Gentoo-System  liegt /boot auf einer eigenen Partition, die nicht automatisch gemountet wird.

War's das?

Bye, Ela.

----------

## razorbuzz

ne leider nicht.

ich hab nur / als partition und den rest wie /web /home als separate partitionen

noch ne idee

----------

## SNo0py

 *ela wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie Dein System-Layout genau aussieht, aber bei einem streng nach CD-HOWTO aufgebauten Gentoo-System wäre: [...]
> 
> 

 

Also ich hab das selbe Problem und ich habs so wie oben angegeben gemacht (d.h den Kernel nach /boot/... kopiert) und er verwendet den neuen Kernel, weil z.B. apm erst jetzt funkt!

mfg

----------

## razorbuzz

nochmal zusammenfassend:

ich müsste eine weitere partion einrichten mit ca. 30 mb z.b. ext2 die /boot heisst die in /etc/fstab eintragen den kernel dann nach /boot kopieren und dann sollte es gehen ?

alles bleibt eigentlich alles gleich nur das /boot jetzt auf einer separaten partition liegt ?

----------

## ela

 *Quote:*   

> nochmal zusammenfassend:
> 
> ich müsste eine weitere partion einrichten mit ca. 30 mb z.b. ext2 die /boot heisst die in /etc/fstab eintragen den kernel dann nach /boot kopieren und dann sollte es gehen?

 

Nein, ganz falsch verstanden.  :Confused: 

Ich ging nur davon aus, daß Du vermutlich dieses Layout hast, da das der Standard ist.

 *Quote:*   

> alles bleibt eigentlich alles gleich nur das /boot jetzt auf einer separaten partition liegt ?

 

Ja, das wäre so, aber bitte mach' das jetzt nicht, denn es würde  Dein Problem bestimmt nicht lösen. Mal zu dem anderen Punkt, den ich angesprochen habe, den Du aber vielleicht in der Eile übersehen hast. Du hattest geschrieben, daß Du den Kernel folgendermaßen konfigurieren und kompilieren würdest:

 *Quote:*   

> make dep && clean bzImage modules modules_install

 

richtig ist allerdings:

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

(Das zweite "make" nicht übersehen!) Hast Du das auch so gemacht?

Bye, Ela.

----------

## razorbuzz

 *Quote:*   

> alles bleibt eigentlich alles gleich nur das /boot jetzt auf einer separaten partition liegt ?
> 
> Ja, das wäre so, aber bitte mach' das jetzt nicht, denn es würde  Dein Problem bestimmt nicht lösen. Mal zu dem anderen Punkt, den ich angesprochen habe, den Du aber vielleicht in der Eile übersehen hast. Du hattest geschrieben, daß Du den Kernel folgendermaßen konfigurieren und kompilieren würdest:
> 
> Bye, Ela.

 

hallo ,

also ich habs jetzt wie folgt gelöst.

grub installiert.

/boot als separate partition ext2 eingerichtet ( erschein mir sinnvoller, da ich die vorgehensweise schon aus alten linuxtagen kannte) und dann den kernel nach boot kopiert.

ihr werdets kaum glauben: es geht !

auch das vfat jetzt gemountet wird geht auch ( hatte ich das gleiche problem)

danke an alle  - jetzt hab ich wieder eiun schön aufgeräumtes sinnvolles system und bin weg von SUSE  :Wink: 

----------

## thund3rbird

 *ela wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   nochmal zusammenfassend:
> 
> ich müsste eine weitere partion einrichten mit ca. 30 mb z.b. ext2 die /boot heisst die in /etc/fstab eintragen den kernel dann nach /boot kopieren und dann sollte es gehen? 
> 
> Nein, ganz falsch verstanden. 
> ...

 

Hi Ho,

ich habe genau die gleichen Probs, aber ich habe den Kernel richtig kompiliert und das bzImage richtig auf die Boot-Partition kopiert und neu gestartet, aber wenn ich meine IPTABLES über fwbuilder oder manuell starten will, dann schmiert bei mir auf der Kiste das ganze Netzwerk ab und macht kommt nicht mehr drauf, ich kann nur noch rebooten!!

```
iptables -L INPUT
```

kommt keine Ausgabe!!!

Was ist falsch???

Warum geht das einfach nicht???

----------

